# Whatch this rbp v.s. oscar



## Steve-Fox (Nov 28, 2005)

heheh this is tight


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Are those your Red Belly's? If so...I don't think you need to do anything to get them more aggressive...Those boys look as healthy and aggressive as can be...They were relentless on taking that Oscar down...And they finally did tear him a new one didn't they.

Awesome video man...Outstanding is the word...Keep 'em coming.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

I am outraged, that video was horrible, oscars are good fish


----------



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

same old, same old...type oscar feeding vid 
someone needs to do something new ffs...no not a moise or rat feeding something original like..idk, but oscar and mouse feedings have been getting old...


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Kohan Bros. said:


> same old, same old...type oscar feeding vid
> someone needs to do something new ffs...no not a moise or rat feeding something original like..idk, but oscar and mouse feedings have been getting old...


I do agree with you there...But there's really not much out there to feed to Piranhas...What do you suggest?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

i dont particulary care what kind of fish u give your p\s, what i dont like is seing a fish suffer that long before it dies.
the oscar should have been like half that size, would atleast been a quick death IMO>
nice p\s though.


----------



## Steve-Fox (Nov 28, 2005)

No man there my friends p's they are mean as hell i wish the ones i get will be even meaner like ((j2))'s they are awsome im getting 4 snakeskins


----------



## srt4val (Dec 8, 2004)

pretty gruesome, but cool video, I do feel bad for that Oscar though


----------



## barnacles (Dec 31, 2005)

((( J2 ))) said:


> same old, same old...type oscar feeding vid
> someone needs to do something new ffs...no not a moise or rat feeding something original like..idk, but oscar and mouse feedings have been getting old...


I do agree with you there...But there's really not much out there to feed to Piranhas...What do you suggest?








[/quote]

how about this one of my rbp









http://media.putfile.com/rbpfeed


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

would a guinee pig or a rabbit be going to far?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Watched the video for a total of less than a second. When I saw the size of the oscar vs the size of the reds... truly disgusting. What excitement do you get from watching a poor fish try and escape all the while he is being disembowled. Teeny boppers dont belong owning such awesome creatures.


----------



## srt4val (Dec 8, 2004)

he just swallowed that frog in two bites


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

barnacles said:


> same old, same old...type oscar feeding vid
> someone needs to do something new ffs...no not a moise or rat feeding something original like..idk, but oscar and mouse feedings have been getting old...


I do agree with you there...But there's really not much out there to feed to Piranhas...What do you suggest?








[/quote]

how about this one of my rbp









http://media.putfile.com/rbpfeed
[/quote]

Damn...that was a badass video man...Like HOT DAMN...That was nice...That red is one vicious little killer...He was swimming back and forth just waiting for that frog...That's just crazy awesome...Why haven't you made your own thread about this video? More people need to see it.









Btw...What's up with that red...he has a very abnormal shape to his top reigon...Like a flat top if you will. What happened?


----------



## Lector (May 6, 2005)

Truley awesome video .. makes me think tho .. lol, my albino oscar is exaclly the same size as him, and hes livin with my three rbs, which are the same size as those. haha. ...anyways, guys if you dont like the video, just dont post.. no one wants to hear about how " disgusting " the video is..

Great video, make some more


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Lector said:


> Truley awesome video .. makes me think tho .. lol, my albino oscar is exaclly the same size as him, and hes livin with my three rbs, which are the same size as those. haha. ...anyways, guys if you dont like the video, just dont post.. no one wants to hear about how " disgusting " the video is..
> 
> Great video, make some more


If you dont want to hear differing opinions dont make posts on an internet forum with 10k+ members


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Lector said:


> Truley awesome video .. makes me think tho .. lol, my albino oscar is exaclly the same size as him, and hes livin with my three rbs, which are the same size as those. haha. ...anyways, guys if you dont like the video, just dont post.. no one wants to hear about how " disgusting " the video is..
> 
> Great video, make some more


nobody whants to hear you tell people where to post or not either... its a forum, get it??


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Canso said:


> would a guinee pig or a rabbit be going to far?


Either those would be alright...But they would need to be hairless...And you would need a pretty big ass tank...and a huge shoal of P's to take them down...Unless you had a baby Guinea Pig...or baby Rabbit...that may work.

Hmm.


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

((( J2 ))) said:


> would a guinee pig or a rabbit be going to far?


Either those would be alright...But they would need to be hairless...And you would need a pretty big ass tank...and a huge shoal of P's to take them down...Unless you had a baby Guinea Pig...or baby Rabbit...that may work.

Hmm.








[/quote]
I've done large rats, the P's chit fur for a week but the first sponge in the sump gets it all.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

nice vid and all but that oscar sufferd way to long







but i like feeding vids so w.e nice


----------



## Steve-Fox (Nov 28, 2005)

yep like ((j2)) said feed it as a hairless one


----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> Watched the video for a total of less than a second. When I saw the size of the oscar vs the size of the reds... truly disgusting. What excitement do you get from watching a poor fish try and escape all the while he is being disembowled. Teeny boppers dont belong owning such awesome creatures.


Same here.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Canso said:


> would a guinee pig or a rabbit be going to far?


IDK... Would a new born baby be going to far?

Seriously at what point does it end? Seriously if it's no big deal for an oscar to struggle cut your finger, get a nice deep cut and stick your hand in the tank after a week of starving your fish. I would actually get waaaaaaaaay more amusement out of that..

I will agree with Exodus and say some people don't deserve the right to possess a piranha. It's always one sided battles like a gang of piranhas against a oscar or a gang of p's against a mouse or even a single rhom with a dovii thrown in the rhoms tank.

What do you think would happen if I took all of your RBP's out of your tank threw 'em on the floor in front of my great danes? Who would win? Did I mention I'd have the dogs on a feeder fish diet and starve them for a week before the rbp feeding?


----------



## Steve-Fox (Nov 28, 2005)

hahah too bad they are fish and ur dogs are dogs they are probably gonna get their noses ripped off hahahah and anyways the fish eats a fish so who cares and piranhas eat oscars in the wild duh


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Steve-Fox said:


> hahah too bad they are fish and ur dogs are dogs they are probably gonna get their noses ripped off hahahah and anyways the fish eats a fish so who cares and piranhas eat oscars in the wild duh


Are rats, mice, frogs and rabbits a species of fish? So see you missed my point. Not to mention piranhas don't normally eat LIVE fish in the wild. P's are scavangers and scavange the dead like vultures do. Do some reading. Duh


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Steve-Fox said:


> No man there my friends p's they are mean as hell i wish the ones i get will be even meaner like ((j2))'s they are awsome im getting 4 snakeskins


you idiot, those are not your friends piranhas, u lying fool


----------



## Steve-Fox (Nov 28, 2005)

umm how can u even accuse me of lying u fool







oh man this guy loves bashing me


----------



## Eating Machine (Jan 27, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> i dont particulary care what kind of fish u give your p\s, what i dont like is seing a fish suffer that long before it dies.
> .


I agree. That was very cruel and hard to watch.

Some vermin like a mouse or rat don't bother me, but a peaceful fish like an oscar is not the thing to use as entertainment as it slowly gets eaten alive.

NOT cool.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Steve-Fox said:


> umm how can u even accuse me of lying u fool
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that vid belongs to a member on NO LINKS ALLOWED


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Steve-Fox said:


> hahah too bad they are fish and ur dogs are dogs they are probably gonna get their noses ripped off hahahah and anyways the fish eats a fish so who cares and piranhas eat oscars in the wild duh


I really hate it when peopel use that as their arguement. Since when was a glass coffin 'the wild'? 
Not to mention typically, under normal circumstances pirahna will NOT eat a HEALTHY living fish.

ps- hows p411 doing?

pps- why arnt you banned?


----------



## Icemann (Dec 21, 2005)

That was not right, one or two bites and gone not 30 min of slow death! Why!!! I want you to seek help!


----------



## barnacles (Dec 31, 2005)

((( J2 ))) said:


> same old, same old...type oscar feeding vid
> someone needs to do something new ffs...no not a moise or rat feeding something original like..idk, but oscar and mouse feedings have been getting old...


I do agree with you there...But there's really not much out there to feed to Piranhas...What do you suggest?








[/quote]

how about this one of my rbp









http://media.putfile.com/rbpfeed
[/quote]

Damn...that was a badass video man...Like HOT DAMN...That was nice...That red is one vicious little killer...He was swimming back and forth just waiting for that frog...That's just crazy awesome...Why haven't you made your own thread about this video? More people need to see it.









Btw...What's up with that red...he has a very abnormal shape to his top reigon...Like a flat top if you will. What happened?








[/quote]

i'm afraid his condition is do to my neglect, but if it helps any he's now in my personal possession and being feed much more frequently.


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

That is a great video; totally natural, totally normal, and totally healthy.
All the tough critiques makes me want to feed my fish new born kittens or puppies when my shoal gets bigger. Thinking about it, I will attempt both the kitten and the puppy video to see which new born my fish prefer.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Round Head said:


> That is a great video; totally natural, totally normal, and totally healthy.
> All the tough critiques makes me want to feed my fish new born kittens or puppies when my shoal gets bigger. Thinking about it, I will attempt both the kitten and the puppy video to see which new born my fish prefer.


Hearing all the praise wants me to start feeding my irritans assorted pygos.


----------



## AE Aquatics (Alex) (Jan 15, 2006)

Round Head said:


> That is a great video; totally natural, totally normal, and totally healthy.
> All the tough critiques makes me want to feed my fish new born kittens or puppies when my shoal gets bigger. Thinking about it, I will attempt both the kitten and the puppy video to see which new born my fish prefer.


Natural? how the f*ck is a fish tank natural. I watched 2 secs and I turned it off. My Ps killed my pleco tank mate they had for months and I felt like sh*t. These are the same kids who have Ps for a couple of months and get bored. Wouldn't u get the same pleasure by getting a nice frozen rat?


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

god...some of you are complete babies....your comments mean nothing when i comes to talking right and wrong.....go to the politics board please...people can do whatever they want to do and that will never change....seriously just chill out...
p.s. that video was solid...same with the frog...nice reds you guys!


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

phishin06 said:


> god...some of you are complete babies....your comments mean nothing when i comes to talking right and wrong.....go to the politics board please...*people can do whatever they want to do and that will never change*....seriously just chill out...
> p.s. that video was solid...same with the frog...nice reds you guys!


AMEN... Like me posting MY opinion regarding the matter


----------



## ital1anstallion4 (Jan 27, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> would a guinee pig or a rabbit be going to far?


IDK... Would a new born baby be going to far?

Seriously at what point does it end? Seriously if it's no big deal for an oscar to struggle cut your finger, get a nice deep cut and stick your hand in the tank after a week of starving your fish. I would actually get waaaaaaaaay more amusement out of that..

I will agree with Exodus and say some people don't deserve the right to possess a piranha. It's always one sided battles like a gang of piranhas against a oscar or a gang of p's against a mouse or even a single rhom with a dovii thrown in the rhoms tank.

What do you think would happen if I took all of your RBP's out of your tank threw 'em on the floor in front of my great danes? Who would win? Did I mention I'd have the dogs on a feeder fish diet and starve them for a week before the rbp feeding?
[/quote]

OMG people like this is what tares the country apart....

Saw it comming from them i mean with OSCAR in their name and all... lol










PS: GREAT VIDEOS! KEEP THEM COMMING!


----------



## reverb (Jul 20, 2005)

Hahaha...

How you little girls amuse me.

I'm calling PETA.


----------



## ital1anstallion4 (Jan 27, 2006)

henry 79 said:


> No man there my friends p's they are mean as hell i wish the ones i get will be even meaner like ((j2))'s they are awsome im getting 4 snakeskins


you idiot, those are not your friends piranhas, u lying fool








[/quote]

AND HENRY! SINCE ive been here.... all you seem to post is: "cool, awesome, glad it worked out, nice piranhas" OR "your lying, not your picture, not your video"

im not bashing you, im sure you know a lot, and are a great help to people

BUT

before you call someone out... just cause the vid is from someone else.... and he said its his freind.... wouldnt it click that he knows the kid from another forum? the world isnt all that HUGE, i know people in person that are on this site as well, and NO LINKS ALLOWED... plus isnt this the biggest piranha webiste in the world? dont you think someone else would have seen that vid before he shoed it if he wasnt telling the truth???

CHILLLLLLLAAXXX people


----------



## PiranhaStein (Dec 30, 2005)

For once I want a see a piranha get pawned by it's prey.


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

alcas74 said:


> That is a great video; totally natural, totally normal, and totally healthy.
> All the tough critiques makes me want to feed my fish new born kittens or puppies when my shoal gets bigger. Thinking about it, I will attempt both the kitten and the puppy video to see which new born my fish prefer.


Natural? how the f*ck is a fish tank natural. I watched 2 secs and I turned it off. My Ps killed my pleco tank mate they had for months and I felt like sh*t. These are the same kids who have Ps for a couple of months and get bored. Wouldn't u get the same pleasure by getting a nice frozen rat?
[/quote]

Piranhas eat other fish in the wild, they also eat mammals and birds large or small.
If you feel so bad for aquarium fish, then don't keep them.
I recommend you shut down all of your tanks since you feel so guilty about keep fish in a glass aquarium. You might as well start writing to your legislators to push for the banning of all caged creatures.

And what is the difference b/w a live rat and a frozen rat? It had to die some how, so why put that burden on someone else to do the dirty deed?
You're a freakin hyprocrite. You people are all the same, always out trying to save people from themselves. If you have a dog, I bet you put on the colllar and let him take the leash.


----------



## ital1anstallion4 (Jan 27, 2006)

Round Head said:


> That is a great video; totally natural, totally normal, and totally healthy.
> All the tough critiques makes me want to feed my fish new born kittens or puppies when my shoal gets bigger. Thinking about it, I will attempt both the kitten and the puppy video to see which new born my fish prefer.


Natural? how the f*ck is a fish tank natural. I watched 2 secs and I turned it off. My Ps killed my pleco tank mate they had for months and I felt like sh*t. These are the same kids who have Ps for a couple of months and get bored. Wouldn't u get the same pleasure by getting a nice frozen rat?
[/quote]

Piranhas eat other fish in the wild, they also eat mammals and birds large or small.
If you feel so bad for aquarium fish, then don't keep them.
I recommend you shut down all of your tanks since you feel so guilty about keep fish in a glass aquarium. You might as well start writing to your legislators to push for the banning of all caged creatures.

And what is the difference b/w a live rat and a frozen rat? It had to die some how, so why put that burden on someone else to do the dirty deed?
You're a freakin hyprocrite. You people are all the same, always out trying to save people from themselves. If you have a dog, I bet you put on the colllar and let him take the leash.
[/quote]

AWESOME... another supporter.. good job and i agree 120%


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> That is a great video; totally natural, totally normal, and totally healthy.
> All the tough critiques makes me want to feed my fish new born kittens or puppies when my shoal gets bigger. Thinking about it, I will attempt both the kitten and the puppy video to see which new born my fish prefer.


Hearing all the praise wants me to start feeding my irritans assorted pygos.








[/quote]

haha i dare u to try a 8" Caribe or Piraya lol


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Same needless/pointless bullshit over and over again









I feel sorry that I have to share the hobby with "hobbiests" such as yourselves


----------



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

damn nice videos man. that oscar put up a good fight. he was still alive at the end


----------



## hemptation88 (Jun 9, 2005)

have to be on the videos side, i liked it and it was nice when one of the reds took out the oscars eye


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

people dont tell people what to post or not.
let everyone share theyr opinions on the topic, be it bad or good, as long as they follow the rules.
if u cant stand that people feel different than you, maybe its time u take a break from this forum.

and to me it seems like we are divided by 3 here.

those who dig seeing p's tear up big game.

those that dont mind giving feeders to theyr p's, just not feeders this size.

and those who dont like any of the above.

so noone should be telling anyone if theyre posts are valid or not.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

My opinion on this is as follows:

All of us are taking these fish out of their homes/natural enviroment and throwing them into a confined space...An Aquarium...No matter what you do...It will never be the same as them living in their natural enviroment...Simple as that.

In a way, we are all terrible people in this respect...We are taking a creature that has been made to exist in a certain enviroment...and we have removed it from its home...for our own personal pleasure...Its simply wrong...No matter how excellent you take care of the fish...Its still against nature to take something that should be free...and to cage it up...End of story.

Now...Piranhas eat live, dying and dead fish/animals...Its proven...done...Why on earth people get sooo bent out of shape when someone decides to feed their piranha something that they eat normally is beyond my mind...*Piranhas are carnivourous...Meaning...MEAT EATERS...That's what they are...You cannot change that.*

*Just because someone would rather feed his fish a live animal...compared to a dead processed fish fillet...It doesn't make a shred of difference...Either way...The fish fillet that you feed your fish was a living breathing fish at some point...Either way...The things going to die...Its inevitable.*

*So the owner does it for his own amusement...so the f*ck what...Are all of you perfect? NO*...I'm sure some of you do things or have done things in the past that people would consider wrong or immoral...So STFU already...I'm getting tired of the same old comments over and over and over again when someone feeds his fish a live animal.

You're not gonna change the world...and NO ONE CARES.









And *Exodus*...Didn't Xenon warn you once already to stay out of topics that are cleary marked as graphic content in the title?











Xenon said:


> Exodus said:
> 
> 
> > BEFORE YOU VOTE....
> ...


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

PiranhaStein said:


> For once I want a see a piranha get pawned by it's prey.


My dovii has a scar on it's mouth from when a RBP bit it and then the dovii killed it. The previous owner had the dovii tank break and he had to put him in a pond with red bellies.


----------



## AE Aquatics (Alex) (Jan 15, 2006)

Round Head said:


> That is a great video; totally natural, totally normal, and totally healthy.
> All the tough critiques makes me want to feed my fish new born kittens or puppies when my shoal gets bigger. Thinking about it, I will attempt both the kitten and the puppy video to see which new born my fish prefer.


Natural? how the f*ck is a fish tank natural. I watched 2 secs and I turned it off. My Ps killed my pleco tank mate they had for months and I felt like sh*t. These are the same kids who have Ps for a couple of months and get bored. Wouldn't u get the same pleasure by getting a nice frozen rat?
[/quote]

Piranhas eat other fish in the wild, they also eat mammals and birds large or small.
If you feel so bad for aquarium fish, then don't keep them.
I recommend you shut down all of your tanks since you feel so guilty about keep fish in a glass aquarium. You might as well start writing to your legislators to push for the banning of all caged creatures.

And what is the difference b/w a live rat and a frozen rat? It had to die some how, so why put that burden on someone else to do the dirty deed?
You're a freakin hyprocrite. You people are all the same, always out trying to save people from themselves. If you have a dog, I bet you put on the colllar and let him take the leash.
[/quote]
Its called torture. Its like someone stabbing u till they die with a pocket knife. I don't mind for feeding live creatures but let it be a quick death. Its cruel and there is no need for that. As for the title it says Oscar Vs RBP. Vs?


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

oscar119 said:


> would a guinee pig or a rabbit be going to far?


What do you think would happen if I took all of your RBP's out of your tank threw 'em on the floor in front of my great danes? Who would win? Did I mention I'd have the dogs on a feeder fish diet and starve them for a week before the rbp feeding?
[/quote]

Actualy I have read somewhere about a cat getting his noise bitten off from a P that had jumped out of the tank and was flopping on the floor and the cat tried messing with it and the P bit his nose off. Wouldnt want to see the fish or your great danes get hurt and I doubt you would either. Dont underestimate the Piranha for he is a sneaky one, even down for the count he will still latch on to anything.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Slim said:


> Actualy I have read somewhere about a cat getting his noise bitten off from a P that had jumped out of the tank and was flopping on the floor and the cat tried messing with it and the P bit his nose off. Wouldnt want to see the fish or your great danes get hurt and I doubt you would either. Dont underestimate the Piranha for he is a sneaky one, even down for the count he will still latch on to anything.


I've also hear of dogs mauling people, some to death at least once a month so which is a fiercer creature when it comes to a fight? My dogs aren't exactly dumb and one of them is down right mean(not trained that way, just her attitude), they're no where near cat size. Plus out of water a fish is out of their element. * That was my point. I WASN'T saying I'd actually do that, I was making an example to see if anyone would think that would be fair. Throwing a rat/mouse or esp. a rabbit into a aquarium isn't giving the other animal a fighting chance because it's out of its element with no where to run. *

All I ever hear is "this is what they do in the wild..."


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

((( J2 ))) said:


> My opinion on this is as follows:
> 
> All of us are taking these fish out of their homes/natural enviroment and throwing them into a confined space...An Aquarium...No matter what you do...It will never be the same as them living in their natural enviroment...Simple as that.
> 
> ...


Well you had better go tattle on me then. Im not being an asshole, I stated my opinion on the matter. Its sad that most of you teeny boppers cant take any sort of critizism. This is a public forum. The exchange of ideas, thoughts, etc is THE WHOLE POINT of this forum being here.
Get off your soap box already buddy. Spare me, dont try to go with the "this is natural" arguement. I liked you lot better when ity was the "its my fish and i get a boner watching sh*t get torn apart" arguement. 
Seriously, you want to bring the DISCUSSION into something personal... Im not your guy. Sorry


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

oscar119 said:


> * That was my point. I WASN'T saying I'd actually do that, I was making an example to see if anyone would think that would be fair. Throwing a rat/mouse or esp. a rabbit into a aquarium isn't giving the other animal a fighting chance because it's out of its element with no where to run. *
> 
> All I ever hear is "this is what they do in the wild..."


First of all...The fight isn't supposed to be "fair." This a feeding video...1st and foremost...People seem to think that these videos are "actual fights" and they're supposed to be fair...But they're not...The point is to see an animal get eaten by a Piranha or a bunch of Piranhas...Simple as that.

Secondly...When a rat falls into the amazon waters...its is out of its element with nowhere to run/swim...And yes it still gets owned by the Piranha...or whatever else is in those waters...So yes...That does happen in the wild.

Have you ever seen the video on the discovery channel of when these baby chicks fell out of their nest and got tore up by the Piranhas below? When something that is a land animal...falls into the water...its out of its element...Just like when you take a mouse and throw it into yoru aquarium...the only difference is that the aquarium is enclosed space...But either way...The Piranha does chase it down to kill it...Which is in its insticts...the only thing that's different...is that the tables are turned in the favor of the Piranha...because there is no escape for the prey...Which is how it should be...because its a feeding video to begin with.


----------



## AE Aquatics (Alex) (Jan 15, 2006)

((( J2 ))) said:


> * That was my point. I WASN'T saying I'd actually do that, I was making an example to see if anyone would think that would be fair. Throwing a rat/mouse or esp. a rabbit into a aquarium isn't giving the other animal a fighting chance because it's out of its element with no where to run. *
> 
> All I ever hear is "this is what they do in the wild..."


First of all...The fight isn't supposed to be "fair." This a feeding video...1st and foremost...People seem to think that these videos are "actual fights" and they're supposed to be fair...But they're not...The point is to see an animal get eaten by a Piranha or a bunch of Piranhas...Simple as that.

Secondly...When a rat falls into the amazon waters...its is out of its element with nowhere to run/swim...And yes it still gets owned by the Piranha...or whatever else is in those waters...So yes...That does happen in the wild.

Have you ever seen the video on the discovery channel of when these baby chicks fell out of their nest and got tore up by the Piranhas below? When something that is a land animal...falls into the water...its out of its element...Just like when you take a mouse and throw it into yoru aquarium...the only difference is that the aquarium is enclosed space...But either way...The Piranha does chase it down to kill it...Which is in its insticts...the only thing that's different...is that the tables are turned in the favor of the Piranha...because there is no escape for the prey...Which is how it should be...because its a feeding video to begin with.









[/quote]
J2, I saw ur rat video and it didn't bother me because it was over so quickly. If u wanna go with the nature stuff. Ps tear up food in secs (in nature) they don't pick at in for mins. I feed my Ps feeders and so on but its gone in secs not mins. thats were you gotta draw the line. ITS TORTURE and people who like seeing animals suffer are sick individuals.


----------



## Ender (Oct 5, 2005)

It all comes down to discression. If you are in support of live feedings, do it tastefully. At least provide suitably sized prey. Now I understand that a live feeding is a live feeding and that in the end something suffers, but if something must suffer let it be for the smallest amount of time possible. Based on this, shitty video.


----------



## Steve-Fox (Nov 28, 2005)

all the way say it like it is j2 and please stay the fu*k out if u cant stand this stuff and posting shi* out ur ass :nod:


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Steve-Fox said:


> all the way say it like it is j2 and please stay the fu*k out if u cant stand this stuff and posting shi* out ur ass :nod:


----------



## AE Aquatics (Alex) (Jan 15, 2006)

Ender said:


> It all comes down to discression. If you are in support of live feedings, do it tastefully. At least provide suitably sized prey. Now I understand that a live feeding is a live feeding and that in the end something suffers, but if something must suffer let it be for the smallest amount of time possible. Based on this, shitty video.


The video was 3mins long and these [email protected] fish still didn't finish it off. It was still trying to get away with half a body. BTW did anyone else notice a door closing when the Live feeding started. Whats wrong kids Mommy and Daddy home? Would it be nature if I grab one of these kids and stick their arms in my tank and wait till they are bitten to the bone? Ps sometime attack people in nature!!


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Steve-Fox said:


> all the way say it like it is j2 and please stay the fu*k out if u cant stand this stuff and posting shi* out ur ass :nod:










They shoulda banned you along with your cousin.

This topic was all fine and dandy till one of you people got all bent out of shape over differing opinions and the thread just toppled from there.


----------



## ital1anstallion4 (Jan 27, 2006)

oscar119 said:


> Actualy I have read somewhere about a cat getting his noise bitten off from a P that had jumped out of the tank and was flopping on the floor and the cat tried messing with it and the P bit his nose off. Wouldnt want to see the fish or your great danes get hurt and I doubt you would either. Dont underestimate the Piranha for he is a sneaky one, even down for the count he will still latch on to anything.


I've also hear of dogs mauling people, some to death at least once a month so which is a fiercer creature when it comes to a fight? My dogs aren't exactly dumb and one of them is down right mean(not trained that way, just her attitude), they're no where near cat size. Plus out of water a fish is out of their element. * That was my point. I WASN'T saying I'd actually do that, I was making an example to see if anyone would think that would be fair. Throwing a rat/mouse or esp. a rabbit into a aquarium isn't giving the other animal a fighting chance because it's out of its element with no where to run. *

All I ever hear is "this is what they do in the wild..."








[/quote]

DOOD.... f*cking lets be serious here.... feed fish to your dogs... who will win? are you f*cking 7 yrs old???? no one cares about your dumbass dogs, i have dogs too, who cares, they are diff. animals.... and since when do we have to be fair to FOOD? mice and rabbits and birds are food... so you want us to give it a running chance? what rest boards accross the top of the tank so they can run from the piranha... no we feed them and thats it... they keep the piranha alive... and its fun to watch... so end your petty little attempt of trying to argue about who has bigger balls in the food chain cuz no one gives a f*ck...


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

ital1anstallion4 said:


> Actualy I have read somewhere about a cat getting his noise bitten off from a P that had jumped out of the tank and was flopping on the floor and the cat tried messing ?with it and the P bit his nose off. Wouldnt want to see the fish or your great danes get hurt and I doubt you would either. Dont underestimate the Piranha for he is a sneaky one, even down for the count he will still latch on to anything.


I've also hear of dogs mauling people, some to death at least once a month so which is a fiercer creature when it comes to a fight? My dogs aren't exactly dumb and one of them is down right mean(not trained that way, just her attitude), they're no where near cat size. Plus out of water a fish is out of their element. * That was my point. I WASN'T saying I'd actually do that, I was making an example to see if anyone would think that would be fair. Throwing a rat/mouse or esp. a rabbit into a aquarium isn't giving the other animal a fighting chance because it's out of its element with no where to run. *

All I ever hear is "this is what they do in the wild..."








[/quote]

DOOD.... f*cking lets be serious here.... feed fish to your dogs... who will win? are you f*cking 7 yrs old???? no one cares about your dumbass dogs, i have dogs too, who cares, they are diff. animals.... and since when do we have to be fair to FOOD? mice and rabbits and birds are food... so you want us to give it a running chance? what rest boards accross the top of the tank so they can run from the piranha... no we feed them and thats it... they keep the piranha alive... and its fun to watch... so end your petty little attempt of trying to argue about who has bigger balls in the food chain cuz no one gives a f*ck...








[/quote]

I was trying to be civil with my opinion, but if you want to flame...







You mighty keyboard warrior you..

I saw you talking smack in the other thread about hunting people down via ip address and pumping shots. Tough looking pic in your profile.. Who are you supposed to be .25 cent?


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

oscar119 said:


> Actualy I have read somewhere about a cat getting his noise bitten off from a P that had jumped out of the tank and was flopping on the floor and the cat tried messing with it and the P bit his nose off. Wouldnt want to see the fish or your great danes get hurt and I doubt you would either. Dont underestimate the Piranha for he is a sneaky one, even down for the count he will still latch on to anything.


I've also hear of dogs mauling people, some to death at least once a month so which is a fiercer creature when it comes to a fight? My dogs aren't exactly dumb and one of them is down right mean(not trained that way, just her attitude), they're no where near cat size. Plus out of water a fish is out of their element. * That was my point. I WASN'T saying I'd actually do that, I was making an example to see if anyone would think that would be fair. Throwing a rat/mouse or esp. a rabbit into a aquarium isn't giving the other animal a fighting chance because it's out of its element with no where to run. *

All I ever hear is "this is what they do in the wild..."








[/quote]

I was just sharing a story with all of you sorry if it offended anyone. And great danes arent exactly a mean dog if you know what I mean, ya they are huge but not mean by no means.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Slim said:


> I was just sharing a story with all of you sorry if it offended anyone. And great danes arent exactly a mean dog if you know what I mean, ya they are huge but not mean by no means.


You didn't offend me, I just wanted everyone to know that I would never do such a thing. I was trying to make a point. And yeah I _thought_ great danes weren't mean too.. It all varies with the individual just like with fish.


----------



## boontje (Mar 27, 2005)

((( J2 ))) said:


> * That was my point. I WASN'T saying I'd actually do that, I was making an example to see if anyone would think that would be fair. Throwing a rat/mouse or esp. a rabbit into a aquarium isn't giving the other animal a fighting chance because it's out of its element with no where to run. *
> 
> All I ever hear is "this is what they do in the wild..."


First of all...The fight isn't supposed to be "fair." This a feeding video...1st and foremost...People seem to think that these videos are "actual fights" and they're supposed to be fair...But they're not...The point is to see an animal get eaten by a Piranha or a bunch of Piranhas...Simple as that.

Secondly...When a rat falls into the amazon waters...its is out of its element with nowhere to run/swim...And yes it still gets owned by the Piranha...or whatever else is in those waters...So yes...That does happen in the wild.

Have you ever seen the video on the discovery channel of when these baby chicks fell out of their nest and got tore up by the Piranhas below? When something that is a land animal...falls into the water...its out of its element...Just like when you take a mouse and throw it into yoru aquarium...the only difference is that the aquarium is enclosed space...But either way...The Piranha does chase it down to kill it...Which is in its insticts...the only thing that's different...is that the tables are turned in the favor of the Piranha...because there is no escape for the prey...Which is how it should be...because its a feeding video to begin with.









[/quote]
Car accidents happen every day, so it's ok for me to run over some pedestrian because I get a kick out of it ?


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

boontje said:


> * That was my point. I WASN'T saying I'd actually do that, I was making an example to see if anyone would think that would be fair. Throwing a rat/mouse or esp. a rabbit into a aquarium isn't giving the other animal a fighting chance because it's out of its element with no where to run. *
> 
> All I ever hear is "this is what they do in the wild..."


First of all...The fight isn't supposed to be "fair." This a feeding video...1st and foremost...People seem to think that these videos are "actual fights" and they're supposed to be fair...But they're not...The point is to see an animal get eaten by a Piranha or a bunch of Piranhas...Simple as that.

Secondly...When a rat falls into the amazon waters...its is out of its element with nowhere to run/swim...And yes it still gets owned by the Piranha...or whatever else is in those waters...So yes...That does happen in the wild.

Have you ever seen the video on the discovery channel of when these baby chicks fell out of their nest and got tore up by the Piranhas below? When something that is a land animal...falls into the water...its out of its element...Just like when you take a mouse and throw it into yoru aquarium...the only difference is that the aquarium is enclosed space...But either way...The Piranha does chase it down to kill it...Which is in its insticts...the only thing that's different...is that the tables are turned in the favor of the Piranha...because there is no escape for the prey...Which is how it should be...because its a feeding video to begin with.









[/quote]
Car accidents happen every day, so it's ok for me to run over some pedestrian because I get a kick out of it ?
[/quote]

Basically if they fall into the street or at crossing the street, then yeah... This is the way I feed my car everyday.. Also don't forget to video tape the impact.

J2 I see your point about what happens in the wild, but in the wild the animal has a shot as it doesn't fall into a x amount of gallons area with walls on every side and I guess I thought humans were more civilized then just feeding a live non aquatic animal to see a show. Although I give you credit for actually having a response saying something legit.


----------



## Wussola (Jan 25, 2006)

Both vids were awesome!

How big are the P's that took down the Oscar?

The frog was a good idea, I can't believe how quickly he ate it!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

((( J2 ))) said:


> First of all...The fight isn't supposed to be "fair." This a feeding video...1st and foremost...People seem to think that these videos are "actual fights" and they're supposed to be fair...But they're not...The point is to see an animal get eaten by a Piranha or a bunch of Piranhas...Simple as that.
> 
> Secondly...When a rat falls into the amazon waters...its is out of its element with nowhere to run/swim...And yes it still gets owned by the Piranha...or whatever else is in those waters...So yes...That does happen in the wild.
> 
> Have you ever seen the video on the discovery channel of when these baby chicks fell out of their nest and got tore up by the Piranhas below? When something that is a land animal...falls into the water...its out of its element...Just like when you take a mouse and throw it into yoru aquarium...the only difference is that the aquarium is enclosed space...But either way...The Piranha does chase it down to kill it...Which is in its insticts...the only thing that's different...is that the tables are turned in the favor of the Piranha...because there is no escape for the prey...Which is how it should be...because its a feeding video to begin with.


I'm pretty sure that people can realize the "fight" ,as you put it, isnt fair. One oscar w/ no teeth gets thrown in a tank w/ a bunch of lil hungry cariverous red bellys that have a mouth-full of teeth. Anybody can see that. But the thing I dont get is why would people constantly put down something such as rbp vs oscar, or one that should be fresh in your mind, rbp vs a baby rat. If it's not a fight, why present it to be one? You cant you just put down "watch me feed this little rat to my piranhas just so I can get off on this sh*t"? Becuase honestly, that's all it is. It's not a documentary like you would see on the discovery channel, it's some sick f*ck that thinks it's cool to feed his piranhas something just because they can. I have a dog and I'm sure she'd eat a cat or some other smaller animal, but you dont see me doing feeding it to her and making a video out of it just because I can? No. Why? Because IMHO that is just plane fucked up. I dont care if you use my dog example or your piranhas, the same basic principle applies.

And second of all, dont give me this bullshit "it's what they do in the wild". Piranha do not hunt down perfectly healthy fish in the wild just for no fuckin reason. It's called survival of the fittest, and that's what happens in the Amazon and all over the world. So are you going to say that oscar wasnt strong enough to survive that? What, was he not fast enough to outrun the net at the lfs? That's not practicing the theory of survival of the fittest, and therefor it wouldnt occour naturally. All this is is some guy thinking he's cool and thinks it's neat to watch fish suffer for no reason at all. And also, how can you like to see fish suffer? You all say "Oh, it's just a fish"... well, it's still and animal, wouldnt that make it no diffrent than a dog, cat, or even a human? I could see if the fish died a fast death, but just to be picked alive, and left there... that's inhumane. And anybody who gets off on this sh*t I don't consider a hobbiest, and I would lay money that any other true hobbiest out there wouldn't approve of this useless bullshit.

I'm done with this waste of a thread. And if you guys think I'm a hippy or whatever you wanna call me because I dont get off on live feeding vids, kiss my ass


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Why would you do that to a perfectly good LIVING oscar ?


----------



## Steve-Fox (Nov 28, 2005)

thought it would be amusing


----------



## Ender (Oct 5, 2005)

Wow, that was actually really funny. Italian, you are a dork (referring to your photo). Good call Oscar


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I have already given out 4 warnings in this thread. Agree...Disagree...I could care less. But when people cant make their argument without personal attacks....then you dont deserve to post in this thread.

BTW...Personally I think feeding anything that will suffer is pointless, and taping it is morbid at best. You want to feed the occasional feeder...by all means...but feeding anything that your fish kill and consume quickly is something I just dont understand.


----------



## Blue (Mar 23, 2005)

Torturer


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Steve-Fox said:


> thought it would be amusing


It wasent








Nice p's but choose a better food source.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Steve-Fox said:


> thought it would be amusing


Amusing = Entertaining or pleasing.

That is was.









And Lemmywinks...

You took my post out of context...You know I was responding the gentlemen who said it wasn't a "fair fight." Versus simply means something against something else...It does not mean something fighting something else neccesarily. Simple example...Bulls Vs. Pistons...Does that mean they are going to fight on the basketball court? NO...Its just a way of saying the Bulls are going against the Pistons...Versus would be opposing forces against one another in some sort of battle as in "An encounter between opposing forces."

And about the "in the wild" quote. I said that mice, rats, rabbits, whatever do fall in the waters of the amazon...and YES Piranhas do eat them. I do admit that an aquarium is not the same as the wild...and that its not fair...because the animal can't escape...BUT THAT'S THE POINT...The animal is NOT supposed to escape...Its supposed to get eaten...Get it?


----------



## ital1anstallion4 (Jan 27, 2006)

boontje said:


> Wow, that was actually really funny. Italian, you are a dork (referring to your photo). Good call Oscar


first off.... Im a dork? lets see ur pick...

second... fish dont have a brain... you do, so running over a person is totally diff. you guys are the tree hugging people that ruin this country... a fish cannont make a logical decision, its run by INSTINCTS... so i highly doubt it suffered that much, how many fish die from anglers around the world? like blue marlins and such... arent they beautiful? they are torcherd torn open while they are alive, hell ive killed MANY fish in my years of fishing... EVEN JESUS KILLED FISH ALL THE TIME, and he didnt do it humanely either... let them flop around on the sand and dust before they died... so.... to all you fish ACTIVISTS out there... YOU CANNOT compare a fish to any other mammal, they are totally different, fish do not have the nerv endings humans do... so they cant feel "PAIN" like you guys describe it...

Im done here, if anyone has anything to say to me PM me...


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Fish cant feel pain? If you stab a fish, it will twitch and flop all over the place. If that's not the fish comprehending pain, then what would that be?


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

all i can say is that oscar got owned

and how the f*ck did this reach 3 pages in a day?


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

lmao i love the way ppl compare fish to dogs and new born babies here








and how the noobs think they are correct perfectly natural, perfectly fine, they do this all the time. Do some fuking reading.

and may i add i love the way that someone posts somehting then another one quotes it but knows nothing of the situation. Quoting ppl with blue,red, flahing, gold any skulls does not make u cool, nor makes u right.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

fish can feel pain, extensive research was done in norway about it, now live bait is not allowed anymore based on the results.

so guess again buddy...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

rocker said:


> lmao i love the way ppl compare fish to dogs and new born babies here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love how someone that has only been on the site a few months and only had these fish a few months calls himself anything but a noob.


> and may i add i love the way that someone posts somehting then another one quotes it but knows nothing of the situation. Quoting ppl with blue,red, flahing, gold any skulls does not make u cool, nor makes u right.


And just because people have "blue,red, flahing, gold any skulls" doesnt mean they know anything about fish or fish keeping.


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

all i know is that frog video rocked my world!


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> lmao i love the way ppl compare fish to dogs and new born babies here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love how someone that has only been on the site a few months and only had these fish a few months calls himself anything but a noob.


> and may i add i love the way that someone posts somehting then another one quotes it but knows nothing of the situation. Quoting ppl with blue,red, flahing, gold any skulls does not make u cool, nor makes u right.


*And just because people have "blue,red, flahing, gold any skulls" doesnt mean they know anything about fish or fish keeping.*[/quote]
i dont think i am the greatest fish keeper as well, i have alot to leanr and more yeas to get the experience u have had. So i guiess i did overexagerate the term noob.
i understand what you are saying but thats the point they think that they know eveyrhting becaus eof thier skulls so they quote them, bakcing them up agreeing with them but notknowing what they are syaing.

honestly though i dont want this to get into a hate thing.


----------



## reverb (Jul 20, 2005)

lemmywinks said:


> Fish cant feel pain? If you stab a fish, it will twitch and flop all over the place. If that's not the fish comprehending pain, then what would that be?


Awareness of pain in humans depends on specific regions of the cerebral cortex. Fishes lack these brain regions and thus the neural requirements necessary for pain experience.

Pain is predicated on awareness. The key issue is the distinction between nociception and pain. A person who is anaesthetised in an operating theatre will still respond physically to an external stimulus, but he or she will not feel pain. Anyone who has seen a chicken with its head cut off will know that, while its body can respond to stimuli, it cannot be feeling pain.


----------



## ital1anstallion4 (Jan 27, 2006)

rocker said:


> Fish cant feel pain? If you stab a fish, it will twitch and flop all over the place. If that's not the fish comprehending pain, then what would that be?


thats called reflex... fish have about the same number of nerves that are in my left ear..... they are not smart enough to interpret pain.. its severd nervs that cause a stimulus in the fish's body.. thats why things twitch after they are dead... as reverb said abou the chicken head...


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

whoa buddy i was not talking about you. k:ay mro eppls than me who have only been here not even for a year wiht mroe posts than i.

I dont want to mention names though. And i doupt i could remember them all.

and its actually 2394 posts but ill round that of to 2400 for ya


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Just a little link for people who believe goldfish only have memorys that last for 3 seconds and fish don't feel pain..

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/2983045.stm

I can't believe someone says fish don't feel pain when many fish with external parasites will rub themselves on things itching at the parasite.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

oscar119 said:


> Just a little link for people who believe goldfish only have memorys that last for 3 seconds and fish don't feel pain..
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/2983045.stm
> 
> I can't believe someone says fish don't feel pain when many fish with external parasites will rub themselves on things itching at the parasite.


finally, somone that can back it up.
ive known it for a long time but havnt found any aricles to proove it.
some people are just ignorant towards animals..


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

thats called reflex... fish have about the same number of nerves that are in my left ear..... they are not smart enough to interpret pain.. its severd nervs that cause a stimulus in the fish's body.. thats why things twitch after they are dead... as reverb said abou the chicken head...

noob answer


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

What is up with all the noob calling? I just dont get it. You dont know how much experience people have by when they joined the site or their post count.

About fish feeling pain...I have seen fish lay up against a heater until their flesh is seared off....call me a noob but I highly doubt they would do that if they could feel their skin melting. And the study quoted is not a definitive answer, there are just as many studies that will show they dont feel pain. I personally think most of a fish's actions are controlled by a survival instinct. There is really no reason for them to feel pain. But whether they feel pain or not is irrelevant to this argument. Just because they may not feel the actual bites being taken out of their body does not make it OK to allow a fish to be slowly consumed for ones entertainment...IMO.

Oh yeah...just because a fish might feel something when it is touched or has a parasite...doesnt necessarily mean it is pain....It may feel exactly the same to the fish to be laying up against a rock...or a 300 watt heater. It can feel the pressure of the object so it knows it is up against something...but does not experience pain.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> What is up with all the noob calling? I just dont get it. You dont know how much experience people have by when they joined the site or their post count.
> 
> About fish feeling pain...I have seen fish lay up against a heater until their flesh is seared off....call me a noob but I highly doubt they would do that if they could feel their skin melting. And the study quoted is not a definitive answer, there are just as many studies that will show they dont feel pain. I personally think most of a fish's actions are controlled by a survival instinct. There is really no reason for them to feel pain. But whether they feel pain or not is irrelevant to this argument. Just because they may not feel the actual bites being taken out of their body does not make it OK to allow a fish to be slowly consumed for ones entertainment...IMO.
> 
> Oh yeah...just because a fish might feel something when it is touched or has a parasite...doesnt necessarily mean it is pain....It may feel exactly the same to the fish to be laying up against a rock...or a 300 watt heater. It can feel the pressure of the object so it knows it is up against something...but does not experience pain.


Jeff,
Your a noob. Now send me your irritans before you hurt yourself


----------



## goingbig14 (Oct 13, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> Same needless/pointless bullshit over and over again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed! With over 10,000 members your bound to get a few bad ones.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Well I tried with the article. I knew it wouldn't hold much weight though..


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Was just wondering why this hasnt been closed yet or a long time ago? Why did we let it escalade into name calling and closed it before that could happen? We knew it was coming.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

You know, personally, I dont see why You Fools get all pissed off about what someoen feeds their fish.
Aint no need. That's like calling someone a ''E-thug'' or a Tough Guy or what not.
His fish, let the bastard feed his fish what he wants. He's feeding it an oscar, it aint a fish that's on the endangerment list, it's not fgoing to be extinct anytime soon. So it suffered, alot of things/eople do in life, deal with it and move on., And NO, you cant prevent it, cuse their's always going to be someone who enjoys that or wa's to try that. LIVE WITH It.

ANd yes, I like Eatin Chicken at KFC, even though Pamela ANderson thinks its crule how they kill their chickens. I DONT CARE!!! It taste GOOD!!! Wngs and Whikey


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Brujo said:


> You know, personally, I dont see why You Fools get all pissed off about what someoen feeds their fish.
> Aint no need. That's like calling someone a ''E-thug'' or a Tough Guy or what not.
> His fish, let the bastard feed his fish what he wants. He's feeding it an oscar, it aint a fish that's on the endangerment list, it's not fgoing to be extinct anytime soon. So it suffered, alot of things/eople do in life, deal with it and move on., And NO, you cant prevent it, cuse their's always going to be someone who enjoys that or wa's to try that. LIVE WITH It.
> 
> ANd yes, I like Eatin Chicken at KFC, even though Pamela ANderson thinks its crule how they kill their chickens. I DONT CARE!!! It taste GOOD!!! Wngs and Whikey


 drunk n stoned. munchie time!!! where did that chicken thread go.hmm'
im, so hungry right now.
prob right though..


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Naw, not stined, but bvuzzing.

I do enjo CHicken thogh, but im pretty buzzed to drivve.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Brujo said:


> Naw, not stined, but bvuzzing.
> 
> I do enjo CHicken thogh, but im pretty buzzed to drivve.


you need to drive to get chicken??
hmmm..


----------



## Apocalypse (Dec 18, 2004)




----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

C0Rey said:


> Watched the video for a total of less than a second. When I saw the size of the oscar vs the size of the reds... truly disgusting. What excitement do you get from watching a poor fish try and escape all the while he is being disembowled. Teeny boppers dont belong owning such awesome creatures.


I could care less about the gore of feeding videos, but when they last for three minutes thats just plain boring. I think the vid of my rhom chasing a ticket was more exciting. That vid was just reds nipping fins until the last twenty seconds. It would be more entertaining if the reds were bigger, or the oscar was smaller. This has already been stated fifty thousand times, but just thought I would add my 2 cents.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> What is up with all the noob calling? I just dont get it. You dont know how much experience people have by when they joined the site or their post count.


That's done by people that are too stupid and/or arrogant to come up with a decent argumentation that supports their point of view, but instead resort to condescending behaviour to create the illusion they know more than those they call n00bs - repulsive, or rather pathetic behaviour, if you'd ask me, but something not uncommon here on PFury, unfortunately...

btw (Slim): this thread wasn't closed because we still think (or maybe it's hope by now, as it seems more and more fruitless) that civilized discussions are actually possible on PFury.
Maybe we are wrong by thinking so, but it's not for nothing either: threads like this are good to pinpoint who are trouble makers or sh*t talkers (GG said before he found a good number of them in this thread alone), people too immature, dumb, arrogant, narrow-minded or whatnot, to engage in a civil discussion (people PFury will miss as much as a tooth ache, basically) - it's one way to weed out the bad seeds, without having to do more than just keeping a eye on a certain topic....


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Judazzz said:


> What is up with all the noob calling? I just dont get it. You dont know how much experience people have by when they joined the site or their post count.


That's done by people that are too stupid and/or arrogant to come up with a decent argumentation that supports their point of view, but instead resort to condescending behaviour to create the illusion they know more than those they call n00bs - repulsive, or rather pathetic behaviour, if you'd ask me, but something not uncommon here on PFury, unfortunately...

btw (Slim): this thread wasn't closed because we still think (or maybe it's hope by now, as it seems more and more fruitless) that civilized discussions are actually possible on PFury.
Maybe we are wrong by thinking so, but it's not for nothing either: threads like this are good to pinpoint who are trouble makers or sh*t talkers (GG said before he found a good number of them in this thread alone), people too immature, dumb, arrogant, narrow-minded or whatnot, to engage in a civil discussion (people PFury will miss as much as a tooth ache, basically) - it's one way to weed out the bad seeds, without having to do more than just keeping a eye on a certain topic....
[/quote]

I guess that would be a good reason to keep it open then.


----------



## Steve-Fox (Nov 28, 2005)

i think fish feel pain


----------



## boontje (Mar 27, 2005)

ital1anstallion4 said:


> Wow, that was actually really funny. Italian, you are a dork (referring to your photo). Good call Oscar


first off.... Im a dork? lets see ur pick...

second... fish dont have a brain... you do, so running over a person is totally diff. you guys are the tree hugging people that ruin this country... a fish cannont make a logical decision, its run by INSTINCTS... so i highly doubt it suffered that much, how many fish die from anglers around the world? like blue marlins and such... arent they beautiful? they are torcherd torn open while they are alive, hell ive killed MANY fish in my years of fishing... EVEN JESUS KILLED FISH ALL THE TIME, and he didnt do it humanely either... let them flop around on the sand and dust before they died... so.... to all you fish ACTIVISTS out there... YOU CANNOT compare a fish to any other mammal, they are totally different, fish do not have the nerv endings humans do... so they cant feel "PAIN" like you guys describe it...

Im done here, if anyone has anything to say to me PM me...








[/quote]
Giving a feeder to your piranha and killing a human being is not the same? Really? 
That was kinda the point, it's just as different as comparing a fish tank with "the wild"


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

Steve-Fox said:


> i think fish feel pain


do a search there was a big thread about this in the past


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

buy a 12 in dovii and see whos boss then


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

VENOM said:


> buy a 12 in dovii and see whos boss then


where do i find one at? Ive been looking for one for awhile?


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

VENOM said:


> buy a 12 in dovii and see whos boss then


He'd still get owned by my 3 Caribes.









And yes..my dad can beat up your dad.


----------



## Steve-Fox (Nov 28, 2005)

33truballa33 said:


> i think fish feel pain


do a search there was a big thread about this in the past








[/quote]

whatcha trying to say


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

Have you seen, the Oscar lost is left eye !!!


----------



## ital1anstallion4 (Jan 27, 2006)

Blackdude said:


> Have you seen, the Oscar lost is left eye !!!


ya that was the "cool" part of the video....











> Giving a feeder to your piranha and killing a human being is not the same? Really?
> That was kinda the point, it's just as different as comparing a fish tank with "the wild"


never said that... cool to pick me out though.. thats why i said PM me


----------



## russm4a3 (Aug 24, 2005)

Ive feed my ps oscars before and it has never bothered me. That video however is different. It took those ps way too long to finish that oscar off. Overall i was bored.


----------



## Sampson (Mar 16, 2004)

((( J2 ))) said:


> buy a 12 in dovii and see whos boss then


He'd still get owned by my 3 Caribes.









And yes..my dad can beat up your dad.








[/quote]

1. Wrong
&
2. Wrong

Good news is that at least your consistent. Wrong...but consistent.

The oscar was too big for the scavengers to finish off quickly. Next time try choosing something that can be dispatched of quickly since you insist on this kind of treatment of other fish.

Thanks.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Sampson said:


> buy a 12 in dovii and see whos boss then


He'd still get owned by my 3 Caribes.









And yes..my dad can beat up your dad.








[/quote]

1. Wrong
&
2. Wrong

Good news is that at least your consistent. Wrong...but consistent.

The oscar was too big for the scavengers to finish off quickly. Next time try choosing something that can be dispatched of quickly since you insist on this kind of treatment of other fish.

Thanks.
[/quote]
Oh yeah...my dad can beat up your dad too.









But seriously...Yeah...I have to agree with you...and most of the others...that the fish was too big...its sucks to have a fish...or any animal...suffer for that long before he get's taken down...If anything...at least make it where the fish is ripped apart instantly...so either feed smaller prey...or get bigger p's.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

((( J2 ))) said:


> buy a 12 in dovii and see whos boss then


He'd still get owned by my 3 Caribes.:nod:

And yes..my dad can beat up your dad.:laugh:
[/quote]

1. Wrong
&
2. Wrong

Good news is that at least your consistent. Wrong...but consistent.

The oscar was too big for the scavengers to finish off quickly. Next time try choosing something that can be dispatched of quickly since you insist on this kind of treatment of other fish.

Thanks.
[/quote]
Oh yeah...my dad can beat up your dad too.









But seriously...Yeah...I have to agree with you...and most of the others...that the fish was too big...its sucks to have a fish...or any animal...suffer for that long before he get's taken down...If anything...at least make it where the fish is ripped apart instantly...so either feed smaller prey...or get bigger p's.








[/quote]

wow u came around!!! i knew there was some sence behind that hockeymask.
goodstuff.
your vids are much better, just the music issue!


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

I happen to like everything about J2's vids and all vids made by members even if they are getting ripped apart by P's. Not that i have a vicious side or anything just think if people take the time to make a vid we should atleast say thanks for posting it instead of all the negativity.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice fish......
Shame about the prick who owns them


----------



## Steve-Fox (Nov 28, 2005)

this topic is getting out of hand


----------



## steve1337 (Oct 25, 2005)

I think the video was entertaining and I understand why the OP made it. I also understand why people would be upset by it.

wow, Im lame. =/


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

all those piranha in that tank are gayyy, they couldnt take down a oscar with that many piranha in there? they were a good size too...but yea....dont feed ur fish anything big like that till they are "old" enough to handle it.


----------



## Steve-Fox (Nov 28, 2005)

thats true that is gay that they aynt finish it that fast and there is alot in there my old piranhas use to eat african cichlids that were like 4 inches long it was cool and they finished them fast


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

sad video


----------



## Daves (Aug 29, 2004)

Steve-Fox said:


> heheh this is tight


Kool


----------



## daddyo72 (Nov 21, 2004)

I don't know what to think. The O suffered the whole time, but hey thats nature. No one cuts up shrimp for them in the wild.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

No... that isnt nature. Thats a home aquarium in a CONTROLLED enviroment.

I want you to watch one of the pirahna documentaries, there is a SICK catfish who happens to be HUGE. Anyways, the caribe destroyed that fish before he knew what was going on. So no, this isnt 'nature'.


----------



## daddyo72 (Nov 21, 2004)

I realize that. I'm just saying that in nature, that happens and worse.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2006)

Ahahah!

Karma m**********r







Watch your step!


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

Icemann said:


> That was not right, one or two bites and gone not 30 min of slow death! Why!!! I want you to seek help!


oscar are not food!!!!!!!!


----------



## sicklid-holic (Mar 25, 2005)

Ive watch the video, but tried and I cant finish the whole video. Its taking too long for the P's to finish the oscar. The oscar was suffering for a very long time and tried to get away from the pain and to save its life. 
For any of you people that gets a thrill from watching this, you have some kind of disorder where you enjoy living things suffer, and its deeper than you think. It could easily result in violence or worse and you will not think nothing wrong of it. 
Either that you most of you are just a bunch of immature kids that have brains which are not fully developed yet.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

sicklid-holic said:


> Ive watch the video, but tried and I cant finish the whole video. Its taking too long for the P's to finish the oscar. The oscar was suffering for a very long time and tried to get away from the pain and to save its life.
> For any of you people that gets a thrill from watching this, you have some kind of disorder where you enjoy living things suffer, and its deeper than you think. It could easily result in violence or worse and you will not think nothing wrong of it.
> Either that you most of you are just a bunch of immature kids that have brains which are not fully developed yet.


Ok Mr. Freud, what makes you an expert all of a sudden, knowing exactly why certain people happen to like this video? I guess everyone who plays and enjoys violent games or watches and enjoys violent movies is sick in the head too, right?
So keep that laughing to yourself, please: your opinion is just that, an opinion, and most definitely not something that warrants condescending and insulting amateur psychology bullshit at the expense of some of PFury's members: so better watch your mouth...


----------



## KrazieFishie (Feb 25, 2006)

:rasp:














that vid was the sh*t bro! and if ppl cant handle seeing this then leave to a site for community fish! these fish do more crazy things in the wild than in our tanks and when we put a whole live oscar or in my case live catfish, trout what ever i catch were just trying to make them feel more at home! some ppl just cant handle seeing something suffer well news to you ppl what happens when a croc catches a bison while drinking water he gets taken down the sh*t bit outta him and drowned and this isnt no speedy death either or when a lion takes a zebra down its no speedy death however its the animal kingdom deal with it !!! its reality life and death fast and slow painfull or no pain at all! theres an opposite to everything!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Your kidding right? Is your post really supposed justify this video?


KrazieFishie said:


> :rasp:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So I guess I should just pack up my bags and leave because I wont watch a video like this...it is completely pointless and IMO it give the site and true piranha keepers an unwarranted bad reputation.



> these fish do more crazy things in the wild than in our tanks and when we put a whole live oscar or in my case live catfish, trout what ever i catch were just trying to make them feel more at home!


If you think tossing in "whatever you can catch" makes these fish feel more at home then it appears you dont know a lot about these fish.


> some ppl just cant handle seeing something suffer well news to you ppl what happens when a croc catches a bison while drinking water he gets taken down the sh*t bit outta him and drowned and this isnt no speedy death either or when a lion takes a zebra down its no speedy death however its the animal kingdom deal with it !!! its reality life and death fast and slow painfull or no pain at all! theres an opposite to everything!


Yeah..I you really make a great argument here. That is why zoos toss in dogs and cats to feed their lions..so they can make them feel more at home. Instead of feeding them food that would be a better health choice for them...they just toss in whatever they can catch. 
What happens in the wild has nothing to do with animals that are in captivity.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> :rasp:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So I guess I should just pack up my bags and leave because I wont watch a video like this...it is completely pointless and IMO it give the site and true piranha keepers an unwarranted bad reputation.



> these fish do more crazy things in the wild than in our tanks and when we put a whole live oscar or in my case live catfish, trout what ever i catch were just trying to make them feel more at home!


If you think tossing in "whatever you can catch" makes these fish feel more at home then it appears you dont know a lot about these fish.


> some ppl just cant handle seeing something suffer well news to you ppl what happens when a croc catches a bison while drinking water he gets taken down the sh*t bit outta him and drowned and this isnt no speedy death either or when a lion takes a zebra down its no speedy death however its the animal kingdom deal with it !!! its reality life and death fast and slow painfull or no pain at all! theres an opposite to everything!


Yeah..I you really make a great argument here. That is why zoos toss in dogs and cats to feed their lions..so they can make them feel more at home. Instead of feeding them food that would be a better health choice for them...they just toss in whatever they can catch. 
What happens in the wild has nothing to do with animals that are in captivity.
[/quote]








WORD HOMIE


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

You could stick a cow in a big ass tank and have two or 3 p's nibble at it till it died. It would about as quick as that Oscar died.


----------



## sicklid-holic (Mar 25, 2005)

Judazzz said:


> Ok Mr. Freud, what makes you an expert all of a sudden, knowing exactly why certain people happen to like this video? I guess everyone who plays and enjoys violent games or watches and enjoys violent movies is sick in the head too, right?
> So keep that laughing to yourself, please: your opinion is just that, an opinion, and most definitely not something that warrants condescending and insulting amateur psychology bullshit at the expense of some of PFury's members: so better watch your mouth...


Ive used some really strong words there, which is unnessesary. My bad.







(I guess watching that movie really pissed me off, but more sad







-- to be honest).
Judazz, you are talking about video games and movies. Ive just watch a living thing suffer for a very long time (and dont have the guts to finish the movie) and if any members here watch that movie and not felt pity for the oscar. They need to start looking deeper inside themselves, thats all.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

sicklid-holic said:


> Ok Mr. Freud, what makes you an expert all of a sudden, knowing exactly why certain people happen to like this video? I guess everyone who plays and enjoys violent games or watches and enjoys violent movies is sick in the head too, right?
> So keep that laughing to yourself, please: your opinion is just that, an opinion, and most definitely not something that warrants condescending and insulting amateur psychology bullshit at the expense of some of PFury's members: so better watch your mouth...


Ive used some really strong words there, which is unnessesary. My bad.







(I guess watching that movie really pissed me off, but more sad







-- to be honest).
Judazz, you are talking about video games and movies. Ive just watch a living thing suffer for a very long time (and dont have the guts to finish the movie) and if any members here watch that movie and not felt pity for the oscar. They need to start looking deeper inside themselves, thats all.








[/quote]
I agree that it's probably a disgusting sight to watch (I haven't opened the video at all, as I can guess where it's going), but many view it just out of curiosity: I mean, many of us would never feed a live rodent to our fish, and because of that don't know what their pets are really capable of (and when push comes to shove, a majority here will admit they started with piranha's because of their predatory disposition) - so people can be curious about what a feeding like that looks like without having the urge to run to the LFS and get a bag full of live prey items, right?
Of course there will always be twisted individuals that do get their rocks off with video's like these, but it's not fair to dismiss anyone that watched and to a certain degree enjoyed what he saw as belonging to that category, imo.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2006)

Didnt this tool get banned regardless?


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

when i put my 4 inch RBP with my 4 inch RD/MD it was a joke my RD/MD was a bully,,,,I love both fish but yeah ..i love feeding video's just would like to see something that would put up a fight..man i put a convict with my RBP.....should have recorded it too...almost the same size...it was good...convist lost a lip, a half a eye and gotta scar on his side...


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

Oscar didnt deserve that, BUT id love to know how the fish were so aggressive, did you like not feed them for a week or something??

Piranhas are fin nippers by nature, not really fish hunters of same size, so they must have been desperate to attack that big fish.

starving thems not cool either.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

corbypete said:


> Oscar didnt deserve that, BUT id love to know how the fish were so aggressive, did you like not feed them for a week or something??
> 
> Piranhas are fin nippers by nature, not really fish hunters of same size, so they must have been desperate to attack that big fish.
> 
> starving thems not cool either.


u DONT need to starve reds to make them that agessive.


----------

